# Radar: como interpretar as cores?



## under (5 Set 2009 às 18:38)

Ola!
sou um seguidor assiduo do Radar disponibilizado pelo IM so que nao sei interpretar as cores que la aparecem,vao do azul claro ao violeta nas nunvens...podem dar uma ajudinha?
Obrigado!

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/index.jsp


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Set 2009 às 19:13)

under disse:


> Ola!
> sou um seguidor assiduo do Radar disponibilizado pelo IM so que nao sei interpretar as cores que la aparecem,vao do azul claro ao violeta nas nunvens...podem dar uma ajudinha?
> Obrigado!
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/radar/index.jsp



O radar de precipitação do IM tem uma escala fixa, que é matizada de forma gradativa.

Deste modo, tal como tu disseste, a escala começa no azul claro e acaba no violeta ou lilás, ordenando os valores de forma crescente no que respeita à intensidade.

Essa escala analisa o rain rate, ou seja, a intensidade da precipitação em polegadas/hora, na numeração da esquerda, e em milímetros/hora, na numeração da direita.

Quando se fazem leituras de 100 mm/h num determinado ponto não significa que tenham caído 100 mm de precipitação no local em questão, pois o radar analisa a *intensidade instantânea* e não a precipitação acumulada. Significa então que, no preciso momento de análise do radar, a precipitação caía a uma intensidade de 100 mm/h no local em questão, não se sabendo nunca a precipitação acumulada.

De qualquer forma, estes dados do radar podem por vezes apresentar alguns erros localizados, pois não analisam a precipitação efectiva num determinado local, são apenas estimativas com base nos índices de reflectividade, padrão esse que o radar interpreta com base em análises à atmosfera, nos vários pontos. Podes utilizar os radar de Coruche e Loulé e ainda o mosaico dos radares, para teres uma visão mais consistente ou pormenorizada de cada local.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2009 às 19:14)

Olá *under*!

O link que colocaste leva ao RADAR do IM da Intensidade de Precipitação detectada numa determinada hora, em UTC.

A imagem exibe a quantidade de precipitação que cairá em 1 hora, se a intensidade da chuva quando foi obtida a imagem se mantiver, estando assim expresso em mm/hr. 

Como é possível observar, existe uma legenda no canto inferior direito da imagem. Aqui, é possível conjugar as cores exibidas na imagem de RADAR com a intensidade de precipitação. 

Por exemplo, o azul mais claro corresponde a uma intensidade de precipitação no momento da obtenção da imagem de 0,05mm/hr a 0,1mm/hr.






Usando esta legenda, penso ser fácil interpretar a imagem de RADAR.


----------



## rufer (28 Dez 2009 às 18:45)

Só agora reparei neste tópico e também tenho esta dúvida. Mas a minha e não sei se o tema inicial não se queria referir também a isso é a cor que as nuvens apresentam. Eu já reparei que quando se aproxima uma frente depressionária as cores das nuvens podem variar. Umas vezes, como é o caso de hoje, algumas nuvens apresentam uma cor branca, enquanto outras são azuis. Eu pensei que isso estava relacionado com a quantidade de precipitação, mas penso que tem a ver com a temperatura. 
Uma dúvida que tb tenho é como saber que a frente que se aproxima vai deixar muita ou pouca chuva? É possivel saber olhando pela imagem de satélite das nuvens, ou apenas pelo radar? Eu já reparei que nas previsões que são feitas no forum, alguns dos membros com mais conhecimentos conseguem perceber isso. Pelas imagens de satélite das nuvens.
Ou não?


----------



## rozzo (29 Dez 2009 às 17:38)

rufer disse:


> Só agora reparei neste tópico e também tenho esta dúvida. Mas a minha e não sei se o tema inicial não se queria referir também a isso é a cor que as nuvens apresentam. Eu já reparei que quando se aproxima uma frente depressionária as cores das nuvens podem variar. Umas vezes, como é o caso de hoje, algumas nuvens apresentam uma cor branca, enquanto outras são azuis. Eu pensei que isso estava relacionado com a quantidade de precipitação, mas penso que tem a ver com a temperatura.
> Uma dúvida que tb tenho é como saber que a frente que se aproxima vai deixar muita ou pouca chuva? É possivel saber olhando pela imagem de satélite das nuvens, ou apenas pelo radar? Eu já reparei que nas previsões que são feitas no forum, alguns dos membros com mais conhecimentos conseguem perceber isso. Pelas imagens de satélite das nuvens.
> Ou não?



Acho que tens que explicitar um pouco melhor a pergunta..
Eu fiquei baralhado! 

Como o tópico é cores no radar, e falas em cores das nuvens..
Não entendi bem.. Nuvens azuis? Suponho que não seja literalmente.. 

Suponho que estejas a falar nas imagens de satélite no site do IM?
Que aparecem azuis ou brancas.. 

Se for isso, é simples, o azul corresponde a topos frios.. Portanto altos..
Das duas uma, ou são grandes nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical (cumulonimbus) e chuva forte portanto, ou são simplesmente nuvens altas, sem chuva alguma, mas frias por serem altas..

Agora para distinguir, é ver o movimento delas, o formato das formações, e conjugar essa imagem com o radar, para despistares se são realmente nuvens de chuva ou nuvens altas..

É um erro muitas vezes cometido por aqui, ao ver essas nuvens altas dizer que vem chuva forte ou células convectivas.. Isto sem olhar para o radar ou para a imagem do visível, que ajuda a distinguir o tipo de nuvens! (www.sat24.com)

Se vai deixar muita chuva? O radar, pelas cores vermelhas, embora com erro, indica claro chuva mais forte. não garantindo que vai passar onde estás ou que não se dissipem as nuvens de chuva forte pelo caminho, mas sendo o alcance do radar relativamente curto, em frentes geralmente será suficiente para uma boa ideia da força da frente que lá vem..
Pelo satélite não vês directamente isso, mas com alguma prática sabes usando as imagens IV e visível reconhecer formações potencias de chuva forte, depois de passar claro aquelas "rasteiras" de confundir nuvens altas com Cb's, etc etc..


----------



## rufer (30 Dez 2009 às 12:23)

rozzo disse:


> Acho que tens que explicitar um pouco melhor a pergunta..
> Eu fiquei baralhado!
> 
> Como o tópico é cores no radar, e falas em cores das nuvens..
> ...



Talvez a pergunta estivesse um pouco confusa sim, mas a resposta era a que eu pretendia sim. É sempre necessário para ter uma ideia mais correcta da realidade conjugar as imagens de satélie com as imagens de radar. É pena é não existir também mais um radar a norte. Dessa forma seria talvez ainda mais fiável a leitura dos dados. 
Obrigado.


----------



## Brigantia (30 Dez 2009 às 15:22)

Sobre esta temática fica aqui o link para um artigo da revista RAM.
http://www.meteored.com/ram/numero12/pdf/precipitacionradar.pdf


----------

